# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Eigen wil van de penis

## Moppit

Beste leden,

Heb een gênante vraag  :Embarrassment:  Ik krijg vaak ongevraagd of te vaak een erectie, deze duurt soms zo lang dat ik pijn krijg vlak naast mijn lies. Als ik daar de boel probeer te masseren en de pijn wil wegdrukken voel ik van die harde aders of spieren weet dus niet wat dat zijn?

Kan iemand mij helpen of adviseren  :Confused: 

Soms denk ik aan een prostaat of een kwaadaardig iets! :Frown: 

Hoop dat iemand mij kan gerustellen of kan adviseren?

Mvg,

Mohamed

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mohamed,

Je zou jezelf eens kunnen afvragen op wat voor momenten je die ongevraagde erecties krijgt. Gebeurd het op momenten dat je ergens opgewonden van kan worden? 

Het kan ook zo zijn dat je teveel angst aan het opbouwen bent voor die ongevraagde erecties dat het juist gebeurt. Probeer daarom eens op de momenten dat het gebeurd je geest leeg te maken en te denken aan andere dingen (Bijv werk, huisdieren etc etc, iets waar je absoluut niet opgewonden van kan worden!).

Als je bang bent dat het iets kwaadaardigs is kun je natuurlijk altijd even langs je huisarts met dit probleempje.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## vredigheid

> Beste leden,
> 
> Heb een gênante vraag  Ik krijg vaak ongevraagd of te vaak een erectie, deze duurt soms zo lang dat ik pijn krijg vlak naast mijn lies. Als ik daar de boel probeer te masseren en de pijn wil wegdrukken voel ik van die harde aders of spieren weet dus niet wat dat zijn?
> 
> Kan iemand mij helpen of adviseren 
> 
> Soms denk ik aan een prostaat of een kwaadaardig iets!
> 
> Hoop dat iemand mij kan gerustellen of kan adviseren?
> ...


Hoi Mohammed,

Probleempje he maar het kan geen kwaad. Hoe oud ben je? Heb je een al een beetje kaal hoofd? Een abnormaal lange penis b.v tussen de 20 en de 24 cem of een dikke van 4 tot 5 cm. Is de eikel gevoelig, raak je snel opgewonden als je een interressant persoon ziet waardoor je meteen een erctie krijgt die lang blijft hangen. allemaal vragen die relevant zijn voor je probleem.
Het is in ieder geval niet je prostaat en er is ook niets met je ballen of je zakje. Het zijn hormonen. Misschien is je testostoronspiegel te hoog. Je kunt dat bij de huisdokter laten meten. Hij laat dan meteen een aantal tests doen op het gebied van je hormonen. Dat gebeurd met een beetje bloed dat in een lab wordt onderzocht. Je hormoonspiegel moet in evenwicht zijn. Dus ga naar de huisdokter, hij heeft er voor geleerd. Groet. Pieter

----------


## Moppit

> Hoi Mohammed,
> 
> Probleempje he maar het kan geen kwaad. Hoe oud ben je? Heb je een al een beetje kaal hoofd? Een abnormaal lange penis b.v tussen de 20 en de 24 cem of een dikke van 4 tot 5 cm. Is de eikel gevoelig, raak je snel opgewonden als je een interressant persoon ziet waardoor je meteen een erctie krijgt die lang blijft hangen. allemaal vragen die relevant zijn voor je probleem.
> Het is in ieder geval niet je prostaat en er is ook niets met je ballen of je zakje. Het zijn hormonen. Misschien is je testostoronspiegel te hoog. Je kunt dat bij de huisdokter laten meten. Hij laat dan meteen een aantal tests doen op het gebied van je hormonen. Dat gebeurd met een beetje bloed dat in een lab wordt onderzocht. Je hormoonspiegel moet in evenwicht zijn. Dus ga naar de huisdokter, hij heeft er voor geleerd. Groet. Pieter


Hoi Pieter,

Ik raak wel snel opgewonden van bepaalde personen. Mijn penis heb ik opgemeten en is 17 cm bij 6 cm, eikel is niet gevoelig gelukkig! Ik heb een dikke bos haar op mijn kop ben dus niet kalende.

Ik denk dat ik mijn testostoronspiegel laten nakijken. Alvast bedankt voor je advies.

groet

----------


## Agnes574

Laat ons weten wat er uit het onderzoek komt als je wilt ok?
Zo kun jij ook weer anderen helpen  :Wink: .

Sterkte en succes!
Xx Ag

----------


## Gatogoloso

Mohamed, hier het antwoord dat ik gaf aan iemand (op deze site) met een vergelijkbaar (doch niet identiek) probleem.
Ik citeer mijzelf:
Het overkwam me regelmatig gedurende mijn middelbare schooltijd, bijv. als ik in de bus zat onderweg naar school. Wat ik deed vlak voor het uitstappen was: a) denken aan iets heel anders, onaangenaams of totaal aseksueel en b) mijzelf, nog steeds zittend, omhoog duwen met mijn voeten en onderbenen, zodat het bloed ernaar toe stroomt waardoor de penis snel slap wordt. Heb het zelf bedacht en het werkte altijd, zonder uitzondering. 
Hopelijk heb je er iets aan.




> Beste leden,
> 
> Heb een gênante vraag  Ik krijg vaak ongevraagd of te vaak een erectie, deze duurt soms zo lang dat ik pijn krijg vlak naast mijn lies. Als ik daar de boel probeer te masseren en de pijn wil wegdrukken voel ik van die harde aders of spieren weet dus niet wat dat zijn?
> 
> Kan iemand mij helpen of adviseren 
> 
> Soms denk ik aan een prostaat of een kwaadaardig iets!
> 
> Hoop dat iemand mij kan gerustellen of kan adviseren?
> ...

----------

